# lack of new photos on members faces



## Eric Wallace (Jan 17, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed the lack of photos in the members faces section not one has been posted since dec 24th .It seems the participation by members is waining.as I have said before with the members we have there should be new potos on every day.sorry to be so negitive but hey truth is truth.this should be on members faces but I could not figure out how to do it.(Cloud)


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

Eric Wallace said:


> Has anyone else noticed the lack of photos in the members faces section not one has been posted since dec 24th .It seems the participation by members is waining.as I have said before with the members we have there should be new potos on every day.sorry to be so negitive but hey truth is truth.this should be on members faces but I could not figure out how to do it.(Cloud)


Some lucky sods get holidays, Eric. Maybe that's why. Give it a few days. I think you're in the right place for your thread. 'Members faces' is the place for posting photos PLUS comments. 
barrinoz.


----------



## davyt (Jan 20, 2009)

I would love to post some photos but have only 1 or 2 from my time at sea, as very few ever had a camera early to mid sixties. I've done a couple of cruises this last three years so maybe if I can figure it out I'll put some on.Davy thomson fae Saltcoats.


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

I'd forgotten about that section of the gallery, so I've uploaded a couple of pics from way back during my sea-going career.


----------

